# Iron Will Dog Competition 2



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

This event will challenge not only your dogs ability but your own training in dealing with hostile situations in a NON structured, pre-programed format. WE DO NOT POST EXERCISES!! However the scenarios within the competition are well within the perimeters of PERSONAL PROTECTION realms. 

This event is in conjunction with USK9 Group:

109 Winchester rd. 
Townville, sc 29689


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

cool....i think i get what you are trying to do, but :

re: "NON structured, pre-programed format."
- seems like an oxymoron


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

@ Rick.... But what??


----------

